# Palm wood



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I have two large pieces of Palm wood that I have had in my shop drying for 8 months. I would like to do something with it but don't know what. Does anyone have an idea. The one thing I do know that as it has dried it sure has changed in shape. I look forward to hearing from anyone who has played with this.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

ohhhh, I love palm wood! I have only used spindle pieces for turning. It is sure peculiar, but it is worth it.  What sizes do you have?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Chuck I thought it was too fibrous unless you stabilized it with epoxy or something like that.
i found some palm wood in Arizona and it all came apart into long strands.. If yours is together it might make a nice vase!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Never worked Palm wood but you could send it out and I will let you know (joking). Sure you will work something out Chuck.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Only thing I know to do with 'em:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen turnings and vessels made from palm wood and some varieties can be used for furniture work. I have not had an opportunity to work with any palm wood only some bamboo. I'll be interested to learn what you do with it. Come by next winter and we'll turn a little of it…. Green


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Lis, the piece I have is or at least was before drying 14"- 16" in dia. and about 24" long. This piece wasn't drying so I cut it right down the middle so I have two pieces about 7-8" x 24". Now that it has dried the wood has really shrunk and has somewhat distorted.

Jim, I have turned pens using Red and Black Palm wood pen blanks but I do not believe this is either types. Do you think this could be used glued between two pieces and turned as part of a bowl?

Thanks to everyone for your responces. Oh, Bob what do you think postage would be to Australia ?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Chuck, I took a 2×2x14 stick of black palm, squared it up, quartered it, glued it up into a block and turned it. Here's what I ended up with:










I then went on to turn 8 more. I completed those though. Yes, the outside provides plenty of splinters but with a little work you can get to the good stuff.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Palm boxes. The wood is very nice, I saw some petrified palm wood that was used to make jewelry, very hard and shinny


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance- That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

stabiliize it and turn it! I will never turn that stuff again till i stabilize it! I still wake up screeming some nights just thinking about it.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Well guys, how do you stabilize wood?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

For some projects, Thin CA glue works. For others, you can buy a stabilizer. I know WoodCraft and Rockler sell some called Pentacryl Wood Stabilizer.


----------



## boneskennedy (Jul 3, 2012)

Chuck i have some stuff for ya if you want to stabilize!

Jon


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Black Palm trees were the bane of my existence when I was stationed in Panama. Black palm have porcupine like quills that stick and will go right thru leather then break off in your skin and then infect it much like fire ant bites but you have to remove the quills…

You had to watch every step and everything you touched. There was so much indigenous flora and fauna that was out to kick your butt it was unreal. Every time you lost your footing, which was quite often traipsing thru triple canopy jungle, you just kinda prayed that you didn't roll over anything that could kill/maim you.

I am glad at least one person got some use out of that tree type…


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks fun don't it…


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

I just acquired a piece of black palm wood 5" x 1" x 16" and I am wondering if anyone here has tried steam bending the stuff?


----------

